# S&W Sigma SW40VE Allied Force holster help!



## Triple T (Dec 20, 2007)

ok I am looking at getting a Uncle Mike's Ambidextrous Sidekick Hip Holster for my new Sigma SW40VE but I am don't know which one I should get size wise. I know the Sigma has a 4" barrel but is the Sigma considered to be a Medium-Frame Auto or a Large-Frame Auto?

I think this is the size and the one I should get since it says S&W Sigma
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/44938-10503-2229.html?pcs=44938
but unsure since I read on another page for the medium-frame auto holster it said S&W Sigma Compacts

thanks


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a Fobus Roto Paddle Holster for my S&W Sigma. Got it for less than $20 off of EBay. They make them for both right or left hand draw. The Fobus fits the VE perfectly and I highly recommend it. Can be worn with paddle inside the waistband or between the belt and pants. As for the Uncle Mikes, choose the large frame example that is shown in the link you provided. It will do the job OK but there will always be wiggle room and I hate the top strap. The Fobus locks the Sigma perfectly in place and draw friction is adjustable but came perfect from the factory. If looking for any holster other than a "Fits Most", make sure you choose S&W Sigma VE, not just S&W Sigma.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Triple T (Dec 20, 2007)

What about the top strap that you don't like? I like the fact it can hold a extra mag, but this is my first holster buy and would like to get a nice one but not spend to much either since I really want be carrying it much but while hunting and at the range and maybe a few other time. But any help is great.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have an XD with all of the gear, including attachable mag pouch and also a Safari for my 1911 with a mag pouch. Truth is, I never use the mag pouches so they are a waste unless you are entering competitions where you need to reload on the course. If you are carrying while hunting or in the woods, remember the extra weight of a full mag attached where the gun is as well. The extra weight does become uncomfortable. Remember, your Sigma has 15 bullets in it. If you are in an emergency situation where you need to reload, you're really in it deep. 

As for the top strap, it is a pain in th a$$ to adjust and you never quite can get it right on these things. It also kills drawing time and can snag the gun coming out of the holster or get caught up in your fingers as well as brush if you carry while hunting. Lots of problems for moderate stability.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

This is currently on EBay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/FOBUS-HOLSTER-H...ryZ22701QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Triple T (Dec 20, 2007)

good points, never thought of it that way really and I can imagine now what you say about the strap. With the holster you have which one would be best for a right handed person, a left or right?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

If you draw and shoot right handed, the one I link you to is correct. It will specify right handed draw. I liked it so much, I picked up one for my 1911 Champion and one for my XD sine the one that comes with the XD gear is belt loop only. In my opinion, once you use one of these, you will never want a belt loop holster. One other drawback with the Uncle Mikes and strap is that the button on the strap and belt loop hook are made of metal and can scratch your gun. With the Sigma (stainless slide and polymer bottom) there's not much to scratch but it makes a difference with other guns. Be careful of metal on metal contact. Many gun finishes can easily scratch.

http://cgi.ebay.com/FOBUS-HOLSTER-HK...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Triple T (Dec 20, 2007)

yeah, thats another thing that came to mind after you brought up about other things. Mine has the black coating on the slide so would not want to scratch the finish. Hey, with the Fobus holster can you wear it on the outside also? or is it a inside the pants only


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Only the paddle portion of the holster rides inside the pants the gun remains on the outside. This is not an inside the waistband holster. See the link I sent.
The paddle holster can go over the pant and belt so the paddle is against your skin or a tucked in T shirt OR the paddle can fit under the belt like the Uncle Mikes. My problem with a belt holster is that my belt loops vary on different pants I wear, kakis, jeans...so if the loop is where I want the holster to ride, I have to move it either forward or back about 2 to 3 inches which can become uncomfortable. The paddle on the Fobus eliminates this problem.


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

The Sigma series is considered a large frame. Side by side with my M&P 40 there are the same size. I use the same holster Bladetech for both.


----------

